# Dead Bin Laden photos photoshopped?



## fugawi (May 3, 2011)

Damn it......I can't put up the three photos.
The photo released by the news organisations is a photoshopped fake.

The question is did the news do this or the US government?

If anyone can post the three photos, please do. One is the original desd guy, then a live Bin Laden and then the two together.


----------



## Chicken (May 3, 2011)

America has NOT released any photos of bin laden. All the photos going around are fake.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

Um I'm not really sure I want to see a photot of a dead body thank you very much! :shock:


----------



## fugawi (May 3, 2011)

Just goes to show how much research our news services do. One phone call to the US embassy would have gotten them the truth. The only conspiracy here is a news service ratings conspiracy.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (May 3, 2011)

I know what your talking about. I would post the pics but i don't want to get banned


----------



## Fuscus (May 3, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> America has NOT released any photos of bin laden. All the photos going around are fake.


 You mean that this http://www.thepunch.com.au/images/uploads/osama-statue-of-liberty.jpg isn't real??:shock:


----------



## tomc1992 (May 3, 2011)

looks legit to me?


----------



## fugawi (May 3, 2011)

Fuscus, that one is the real one, the one on the news was faked.LOL


----------



## Snakewoman (May 3, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Just goes to show how much research our news services do. One phone call to the US embassy would have gotten them the truth. The only conspiracy here is a news service ratings conspiracy.


 
I don't think news services are required to research, after all, the truth usually isn't as exciting as a fake or exaggerated story, and you're right, its all about the ratings.


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

Wasn't he supposedly shot in the head? A nice convenient way to get out of having to show pics to the public


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

Dead bodies don't bother me (work on trains see them regularly) but it would be inappropriate to show it on here if the actual image is found. Due the young people on here.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Due the young people on here.


 
*raises hand awkwardly*


----------



## Defective (May 3, 2011)

imma sound weird but i love dead bodies and stuff like that its stinky but awesome!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

Lambert said:


> imma sound weird but i love dead bodies and stuff like that its stinky but awesome!


 
I find death interesting as well but APS is not the place for it. What I find interesting is looking at old cemeteries and seeing what years people died and the descriptions written in the tombstones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damian83 (May 3, 2011)

i was a funeral assistant for a while dead bodies dont stink if there in the fridge


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

Lambert said:


> imma sound weird but i love dead bodies and stuff like that its stinky but awesome!


 
Im sorry but that is really creepy and extremely disrespectful.
Its just the fact that this dead body in front of you was a living, functioning human being with friends and family... and now theyre just a body... I'm not talking about Bin Laden just dead bodies in general....

I saw my dad in hospital and that was scary enough for me. If I had seen his dead body I probably would be in therapy and a lot less mentally stable than I am now.


----------



## SamNabz (May 3, 2011)

World is waiting for pictures of his dead body to emerge... In saying this, I'm sure the U.S has its best artists/graphic designers on the case...

Also since they have mentioned a military assault and some sort of explosion is believed to have killed him, his corpse would have to be in a bad way or almost unrecognisable...right?


----------



## grannieannie (May 3, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Um I'm not really sure I want to see a photot of a dead body thank you very much! :shock:



Sorry sweetie, but there are pictures of dead bodies on tv lots of times.....


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Sorry sweetie, but there are pictures of dead bodies on tv lots of times.....


 
Well I'm lucky enough to never have seen one on tv, I thought they werent allowed to show them :|


----------



## hypochondroac (May 3, 2011)

Probably doesn't watch the news, he is eleven after all.
Hell i'm twenty and i don't watch the news.


----------



## D3pro (May 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> World is waiting for pictures of his dead body to emerge... In saying this, I'm sure the U.S has its best artists/graphic designers on the case...


 
Yeah they called me the other day


----------



## Darlyn (May 3, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Yeah they called me the other day



Ha ha ha
Show us what you've got then?


----------



## Defective (May 3, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Im sorry but that is really creepy and extremely disrespectful.
> Its just the fact that this dead body in front of you was a living, functioning human being with friends and family... and now theyre just a body... I'm not talking about Bin Laden just dead bodies in general....
> 
> I saw my dad in hospital and that was scary enough for me. If I had seen his dead body I probably would be in therapy and a lot less mentally stable than I am now.


 
i have a very keen interest in the medical side of things like finding out why the person died, how it happened more the forensic anthropology side. i had the great opportunity to sit in on a autopsy just coz i was doing work experience at a hospital and the coroner did it at the hospital instead of the adelaide morgue. i got to hold this guys liver and weigh it. unfortunately i'll never have the brains to become a forensic scientist but i can pronouce words that many medically trained people can't but should know.


so i'm not disrespecting a person who has 'checked out' i merely find COD intriguing


snakeluvver said:


> Well I'm lucky enough to never have seen one on tv, I thought they werent allowed to show them


sweetie, do you watch shows like bones,NCIS,CSI??? although pretend its a dead body? Ever been to a viewing prior to a funeral?? they have shown dead bodies on TV...when sadam hussein was hung they showed it happening on every tv channel available


----------



## Clarke.93 (May 3, 2011)

Tonight on the news they said that they were gonna bomb but then it would lead to not being able to identify the body. This has also been an operation for over a year and the military have even built a replica of Bin Ladens compound to practice on.
Also they say that his body has been buried in the ocean to follow the religious believes :S
LOL.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 3, 2011)

Lambert said:


> i have a very keen interest in the medical side of things like finding out why the person died, how it happened more the forensic anthropology side. i had the great opportunity to sit in on a autopsy just coz i was doing work experience at a hospital and the coroner did it at the hospital instead of the adelaide morgue. i got to hold this guys liver and weigh it. unfortunately i'll never have the brains to become a forensic scientist but i can pronouce words that many medically trained people can't but should know. so i'm not disrespecting a person who has 'checked out' i merely find COD intriguing


 
I have the same perspective, finding the COD has always interested me too, I like Dr.G medical examiner on foxtel, and Gunther Van Hagen has some DVDs where he does autopsies in front of an audience of body donors and medical students.


----------



## Defective (May 3, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I have the same perspective, finding the COD has always interested me too, I like Dr.G medical examiner on foxtel, and Gunther Van Hagen has some DVDs where he does autopsies in front of an audience of body donors and medical students.


 iknow right, like trying to find the COD of someone that has died from excessive amounts of potassium....to higher level and it'll kill you but it wont show up in a tox screen and especially if it happened over a period of time, or if someone died from ethylene glycol poisoning aka antifreeze that wont show up either.


----------



## stockhorse (May 3, 2011)

Lambert,both those things are very easily detected, sorry to disappoint.

There will not be pictures of bin hidden as they would be used for anti american propoganda.The death of this person will make little to no difference to the war on terrorism as there are many others willing to take his place, some even more extreme than he was.


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

Someone's been watching too much Bones/CSI


----------



## Darlyn (May 3, 2011)

News Just in:
Elton John to record new song after Osama Bin Ladens death. The tribute song will be called "Sandals in the bin".
More breaking news, Osama Bin Laden has found..... Nemo!



For Rent
6 Ucant Findme St
Abbottābad, Pakistan
"Newly vacated, riffraff gone. 
Spacious rooms, few facilities. 
...It's the "bomb" for parties.
Quick drop off to the ocean/ beach.
Floor needs a good cleaning" 
Open for offers.....


----------



## Defective (May 4, 2011)

stockhorse said:


> Lambert,both those things are very easily detected, sorry to disappoint.


 
if you read my post i said they dont show up on a tox screen done by an ME *facepalm* i never said they couldn't be detected.


----------



## sookie (May 4, 2011)

does it have a pool,walk in robes and a spacious entertaining area?under cover parking for how many assualt vehicles?

Saddam had body doubles,bin laden will have the same,for all we trully do know bin laden could be living down the street.has no one heard of facial surgery,hell just give him a shave.bin laden is a rich and powerful man with nations dedicated to his cause.oe what about the us having their own bin laden look a like to boost support in the war again,inspire their people to still believe they are the greatest?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> World is waiting for pictures of his dead body to emerge... In saying this, I'm sure the U.S has its best artists/graphic designers on the case...
> 
> Also since they have mentioned a military assault and some sort of explosion is believed to have killed him, his corpse would have to be in a bad way or almost unrecognisable...right?


 
Not quite - bin laden was killed by two GSW's one above the left eye the other in the chest ! 

The explosion they are talking about is the retrival team blowing up there own helicopter ! 

The helicopters - reportedly a HH-60 "Pave Hawk" and a CH-47 - came under fire from security forces firing from the roof of the compound. The Pave Hawk had mechanical failure and made a hard landing after half the platoon "fast roped" into the compound. At least two other helicopters were part of the initial assault. When the Pave Hawk couldn't get back in the air, it was destroyed to protect the ship's sensitive avionics and communication equipment.

The US wanted a comfirmed kill which sometimes cant be given when using missles and destorying targets and the fact that there is nearby military training facility.

Missiles are very messy and you can end up with body parts rather than whole bodies


----------

